# Now Hackers Can Hear You Type Your Passwords



## fmdog44 (Aug 20, 2019)

https://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/news/3080607/password-hack-keyboard-strokes


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 21, 2019)

*I feel like everyday someone figures out how to get access to anything on your computer. It's horrible !*


----------



## StarSong (Sep 22, 2019)

I wouldn't worry too much about this particular hack yet.  
https://www.infopackets.com/news/10603/can-keyboard-sound-expose-passwords-experts-say-no
However, the article is a good reminder to review passwords, particularly those associated with banking, shopping, medical, and any other sensitive information. Also to avoid logging into those accounts in public, even if using your own private network (like personal cellphone wifi rather than tapping into airport wifi).

Below is a great place to check password security, but do so using similar but not exactly the same characters. So if your PW has % use & on the checker, change the letters slightly, and (heaven forbid) if you use real words, substitute them (eggplant for zucchini, for example).
https://password.kaspersky.com/


----------



## Judycat (Sep 22, 2019)

Somebody is looking, listening, watching, all the time. If someone knows your business in real life, they'll know your business online too.


----------



## Lakeland living (Sep 22, 2019)

Don't believe that keyboard noise, at least not yet. However if you leave the computer on and connected to the internet you are hanging out a flag. When not using the computer I turn it off, also disconnect the internet. There are batteries in the computer that keep some things going like clocks etc.


----------

